# Ding Dong.... Bells, whats your favorite synth for ?



## synthpunk (Nov 23, 2017)

I usually go to Zebra2, whats your favorite synth for Bells ?


----------



## Dan Drebing (Nov 23, 2017)

fm8 is where I usually start


----------



## Saxer (Nov 23, 2017)

Chromaphone 2

https://www.applied-acoustics.com/chromaphone-2/


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 23, 2017)

I got Loom Air3 for a buck from Plugin Boutique today, some nice bells in there.


----------



## JPQ (Nov 23, 2017)

my favorite synth is all uses Rob Papen Blue 2 i dont yet have success in bells and pads but i must learn making such sounds even drones i bet are easier for me. but if i want emulate analog synths i use otherways. i bet FM8 and Absynth works as well. and UVI Digital Synsations also have nice synth bell presets.


----------



## ratherbirds (Nov 23, 2017)

With FM8, i can create an infinity of kinds sounds of bell. And i like that. Morphing bells too. Like in this Vangelis part 4 Mask Album. Remember ? (so what instrument does he use ? Yamaha DX7 ?) :


----------



## storyteller (Nov 23, 2017)

Bell Empire from Loops de la Creme is chocked full of great bells. Their BF sale codes are GIMME20 for $20 discount on purchases over $36...and GIMME100 for $100 savings on $148. Those may be in Euro vs Dollars though... give or take some currency exchange rates.

Edit: noticed you asked for a "synth".... so my statement above really wouldn't apply even though it uses samples from various synths.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes, I think DX is probably right. (top left).









ratherbirds said:


> With FM8, i can create an infinity of kinds sounds of bell. And i like that. Morphing bells too. Like in this Vangelis part 4 Mask Album. Remember ? (so what instrument does he use ? Yamaha DX7 ?) :


----------



## sazema (Nov 25, 2017)

FM8


----------



## ratherbirds (Nov 25, 2017)

I think there is a FM sound generator with 4 operators in Zebra 2. So, you can create some FM8 sounds like. But with more difficults because the Zebra UI is not native FM. A not integer ratio between modulator operator wave frequency and carrier frequency create often an bell sound.


----------



## ratherbirds (Nov 26, 2017)

Example of one FM8 Bell patche. 3 controlers used: Modwheel and XY


----------



## HiEnergy (Nov 28, 2017)

NI Reaktor Prism


----------



## T-Funk (Nov 28, 2017)

Another vote for AAS Chromaphone 2.


----------



## ratherbirds (Nov 30, 2017)

Eh, what are the other sites where i could publish, simply, without user account, sound samples (.ogg,.flac) on web (like vocaroo which not work on smartphone) ?


----------

